# iso.bc



## katerinamav

I'm downloading a movie with file extension iso.bc!
I've read that this means that bitcomet hasn't finished the download yet.
So,the movie is incomplete and i have to stop downloading it?
Or,can i see it with some program?
And if so,can i burn it to a dvd?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shady

you have to wait till bitcomet finishes it
other than than you could turn this option off from bitcomet but it will only apply on next downloads


----------



## katerinamav

thanks a lot!
I suppose i'll have to wait...


----------

